# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Πως γυμνάζονταν οι παλιοί Βodybuilders -  Άρθρο Γιώργου Καπετανάκη

## Polyneikos

*Πως γυμνάζονταν οι παλιοί Βodybuilders
Aπόδοση: Γιώργος Καπετανάκης
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΠΕΣΔ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ - ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΗΣ*

Mια τεράστια μπάρα φορτωμένη όσο δεν παίρνει, ανεβοκατεβαίνει με δύναμη και εμείς οι πιτσιρικάδες του γυμναστηρίου την κοιτάζουμε έντρομοι, φοβούμενοι πως τα κιλά από στιγμή σε στιγμή θα φύγουν και θα γίνει χαμός !Πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 200 κιλα που στα παιδικά μας μάτια φαντάζουν τόνος και βάλε. Όμως κανείς δεν τολμά πει στον παλιό την λέξη σφικτήρες, γιατί είναι θέμα prestige!
Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας από τον παλιό. Ο παλιός είναι εγγύηση.
Ανεβοκατεβαίνει σαν τρένο, παίζει ξυπόλητος στο μωσαϊκό και δεν «κωλώνει» ούτε σε μία επανάληψη.Δεν υπάρχει παλιός που χρησιμοποιεί σφικτήρες.
Σφικτήρες χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο οι «φλώροι» και οι πιτσιρικάδες γιατί ο δάσκαλος φώναζε και δεν ήθελε να κάνουμε «μαγκιές»
Κι όμως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν είδα ποτέ παλιό να του φεύγουν τα κιλά ή να του μένει η μπάρα. Ο παλιός είχε την σιγουριά της πείρας και την αυτοπεποίθηση του τεράστιου όγκου του. Μπορούσε να ξέρει πόσες ακριβώς επαναλήψεις θα κάνει προτού ξαπλώσει στον πάγκο, μόνο με μια ματιά . Όταν σου έλεγε πάμε άλλη μια, ήταν σίγουρα μόνο μια κοι ούτε μισή παραπάνω.
Έβλεπα γύρω μου γίγαντες με 50 πόντους χέρια να γυμνάζονται σιωπηλοί, χωρίς μουσική, air condition και άλλες τέτοιες «αηδίες» και νόμιζα πως βρισκόμουν σε κάποια αρένα μονομάχων.
Όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70,όπου το bodybuilding είναι μια λεξη που οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούν καν να προφέρουν σωστά.
Οι παλιοί γυμνάζονται το απόγευμα, 17:00-20:00 γιατί το πρωϊ δουλεύουν καμιά οικοδομή και το βραδάκυ ένας καφές για την ανταλλαγή απόψεων για το άθλημα είναι ότι πρέπει.
Τους ακολουθώ ακόμα και στην καφετέρια, γιατί είμαι η μασκότ του γυμναστηρίου και όλοι με φωνάζουν «πιτσιρικά» γιατί είμαι ο μικρότερος.
Δεν μου απευθύνονται ποτε για σοβαρά θέματα, παρά μόνο όταν τελειώνουν την κουβέντα τους, για κανένα αστείο ή ανέκδοτο.
Όταν παίζω πάγκο με πειράζουν λέγωντας να βγάλω λίγα κιλά γιατί θα στραβώσει η μπάρα.
Ινδάλματα της εποχής ο επίκαιρος Arnold,ο Sergio Oliva, o Steeve Reeves,o Reg Park,o Mike Mentzer για τους πιο ψαγμένους προπονητικά που έχουν αρχίσει να δουλεύουν το HEAVΥ DUTY σύστημά του.
Οι λιγότεροι ογκώδεις προτιμούν τον Frank Zane που τον αποκαλούν «άγαλμα», όμως οι γνήσιοι ποντικαράδες τον βρίσκουν «λίγο»
Ξακουστοί στις δυτικές συνοικίες για την δύναμη και τον όγκο τους είναι ο *Λαζάρου* που τον αποκαλούν *«Ηρακλή του Πειραιά»*, ο *Νίκος ο «Ποντικάς»* και ο τεράστιος *Κυνηγάκης* από το Αιγάλεω.
Στην Αθήνα φαντάζουν παραμυθένια τα ονόματα του* ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ* (ο top πρωταθλητής της εποχής) ,του *AΛΕΚΟΥ ΣΙΑΤΡΑΒΑΝΗ*, του *GAS ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ*, του τεράστιου *ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΚΩΣΤΟΓΛΑΚΗ*, του *ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑ*.

*AΛΕΚΟΣ ΣΙΑΤΡΑΒΑΝΗΣ*




*ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΟΓΛΑΚΗΣ*


*
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ "GAS" ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ*




Λένε ότι ο Λαζάρου για να δείξει την γάμπα του δεν μπορούσε να σηκώσει το μπατζάκι του λόγω του υπερβολικού όγκου του.
Έπρεπε να κατεβάσει την φόρμα . Κι αυτό δεν είναι υπερβολικό, το χω δεί με τα μάτια μου ! Μιλάμε για γάμπες κοντά στα 60 εκατοστά περιφέρεια!
Οι παλιοί λοιπόν έκαναν ένα είδος προπόνησης που σήμερα μπορεί να φαίνεται λάθος, ήταν όμως πρωτοπόροι και οι τεράστιες διαστάσεις τους δεν έδειχναν να πηγαίνει κάτι λάθος.
Έπαιζαν συνήθως πολλά σετ σε κάθε σημείο και οι περισσότεροι γύμναζαν δύο σημεία την ημέρα για 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα.
Εκαναν δηλαδή για τα σημερινά δεδομένα υπερβολικό όγκο προπόνησης
Όλα αυτά βέβαια χωρίς τα απαραίτητα συμπληρώματα που είναι αδιανόητο να στερηθούμε σήμερα.
Γιατί που να έβρισκες πρωτεϊνη εκείνα τα χρόνια.
Oι ποιο πολλοί την έβγαζαν με PROTIFAR που ήταν παιδική τροφή σε σκόνη και υπηρχε στα φαρμακεία.
Τίγκα στο λίπος βέβαια,αφου τα μωρά το χρειάζονται.
Αλλοι πιο τυχεροί, είχαν καποιον συγγενή στην Αμερική που τους εστελνε αραιά και που καποιο παλαιολιθικό σκευασμα (ας μην αναφέρουμε καλύτερα εταιρίες ) το οποίο όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι το κοιτούσαμε σαν να ήταν το μυστικό της επιτυχίας σε ένα δοχείο.

*ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ -ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΩΡΟΣ*




Όμως οι σκληροπυρηνικοί «ποντικαράδες» δεν μάσαγαν από τέτοια.Έτρωγαν τεράστιες ποσότητες φαγητού που οι περισσότεροι από εμάς ήταν αδύνατο να αντέξουμε.
Οι αγαπημένες ασκήσεις της εποχής ήταν ο πάγκος,οι κάμψεις δικεφάλων με μπάρα όρθιος,οι  γαλλικές πιεσεις με ίσια μπάρα,οι στρατιωτικές πιέσεις με μπάρα όρθιος, ο σταυρός ,το μονόζυγο,η άρση θανάτου, το Squat και η κωπηλατική με μπάρα.
Όλες εκτελεσμένες για 5 σετ των 8 επαναλήψεων
Τεράστια φορτία, αρκετό «κλεψιμο», αλλά και ένα αφύσικο πείσμα που πήγαζε από το πάθος για όγκο και φήμη στους γύρω
Οι παλιοι bodybuilders είχαν τεραστια χέρια , τεράστιο στήθος και άνοιγμα  πλάτης που δυσκολα συναντάς ακόμα  και σήμερα.
Μπορεί να είχαν περισσότερο λίπος και λιγότερη ποιότητα, είχαν όμως τόσο εξωπραγματικό όγκο,που ακόμα και ντυμένοι προκαλούσαν δέος στους γυρω.
Έκαναν ντους πάντα με κρύο νερό, χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι αφου ήταν υπερβολικά σκληραγωγημενοι μιας και δεν είχαν τις ανέσεις των σημερινών γυμναστηρίων.
Κανείς δεν φορούσε γάντια (δεν υπήρχαν τότε), μόνο κάτι «φλώροι» χρησιμοποιούσαν σφουγγαράκια και όλοι τους κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινους
Οι υπόλοιποι είχαν παλάμες γεμάτους καλους απ΄ τις μπάρες που μερικοί παρανοϊκοί τους έκοβαν με ξυραφάκια.
Έχω δει να σπάει λαβή τροχαλίας από τα πολλά κιλά.
Έχω δει να σπάει πλατη του leg press λόγω πίεσης.
Ολες , μα όλες οι μπάρες του squat ήταν στραβές και μιλάμε για μπάρες 28, όχι ολυμπιακού τύπου που βοηθάνε λόγω της ταλάντωσης τους.
Οι πιο προχωρημένοι μετάφραζαν κείμενα από το αμερικάνικο Muscle & Fitness που έπαιζαν μονά.
Πολλοί σήμερα κατηγορούν τα παλιά προπονητικά συστήματα και λένε πως οι παλιοί είχαν μεσάνυχτα από δίαιτες.
Αυτό ίσως να μην είναι λάθος, όμως εγω νιώθω απέραντο θαυμασμό για αυτους, τους κατά τα άλλα απλους ανθρώπους, που με την αφοσίωση και την πρωτοποριακή τους σκέψη οδήγησαν το άθλημα εδώ που βρίσκεται σήμερα, στα επίπεδα του *ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΥ* και του *ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗ.*
Κοιτάζω ακόμα φωτογραφίες του *ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ* και δεν πιστεύω πως υπήρχε τέτοιος αθλητής τα χρόνια εκείνα.
Χρόνια αργότερα διαπίστωσα πως κάθε μεγάλος αθλητής κρύβει μέσα έναν ακόμα πιο αξιόλογο άνθρωπο.

Τα χρόνια περνούν σαν νερό και από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70 βρισκόμαστε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80. Εδώ τα πράγματα αλλάζουν τελείως.
Αρχίζει η μόδα της γράμμωσης και στην συνείδηση πλεον των αθλητών μπαίνει η σωστή διατροφή, ενώ αλλάζουν τελείως τα προπονητικά συστήματα.
Το 1985 με βρίσκει να γυμνάζομαι στο περίφημο τότε γυμναστήριο του *ΤΑΣΟΥ ΜΩΡΟΥ*.





Εκεί αισθάνομαι σαν «γιουβαρλάκι» Είναι σχεδόν οι πάντες γραμμωμένοι και εγώ είμαι σαν την μύγα στο γάλα.Ογκώδης μεν, χοντρός δε.
Ο φίλος μου *ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΗΣ* προσπαθεί να μου βάλει μυαλο.
Ήδη έχει κερδίσει τα πρώτα του κύπελλα και εγώ δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου.
Πως αυτός ο χοντρούλης φίλος μου έγινε τόσο φέτες !
Οι κοιλιακοί του είναι απίστευτοι.Μεγάλος αθλητής ο Σωκράτης.




Δεν πήρε ποτέ 2η θεση. Πάντα πρώτος. Αυτός ο ανθρωπος είχε ατ΄σαλινη θέληση και αυτοπεποίθηση που μόνο σε επαγγελματίες συναντάς
«Γιώργο , μην φοβάσαι να χάσεις κιλα,ούτως ή αλλως είναι λίπος και δεν σου χρειάζεται».Εγώ όμως τον χαβά μου.Μια ζωή κολλημένος με την μεζούρα και την ζυγαριά

Ο μεγάλος δάσκαλος ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΩΡΟΣ έλεγε και ξανάλεγε «Πετάξτε τις μεζούρες μωρέ,τι είσαστε ,μοδίστρες; Αυτό που πρέπει να σε καθοδηγεί είναι ο καθρέφτης και όχι η ζυγαριά ή η μεζούρα. Σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις; Αν ναι,τότε τι σε απασχολεί πόσα κιλά είσαι και πόσους πόντους είναι το χέρι σου ζεστό ή κρύο; Στους αγώνες δεν μετράνε χέρια. Κρίνουν αυτό που βλέπουν και ο πιο αυστηρός κριτής είναι ο καθρέφτης»
Με την μόδα της γράμμωσης άρχισαν να γίνονται επίκαιροι και οι αγώνες της ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ αφού όλοι ήταν σχεδόν σε αγωνιστική φόρμα.
Στο γυμναστήριο του ΜΩΡΟΥ,επειδή είχε και αυτός τρέλλα ,έπαιζαν όλοι πόδια μανιωδώς, κάτι που ήταν σαν κινέζικα την προηγούμενη δεκαετία.Πιστεύω ότι σε αυτό το γυμναστήριο παίχτηκαν τα κιλά όλης της Ελλάδας στα πόδια.
Squat, Leg Press 45Γ, Sissy Squat, Front Squat, Hack Squat, προβολές με πολύ βάρος και όποια άλλη άσκηση μπορεί να βάλει ο νους σας είχε την τιμητική της στο «πειραματικό» όπως θα το χαρακτηριζα αυτό το γυμναστήριο.
Από τις κλούβες του SQUAT και από τους παγκους πέρασαν ονόματα όπως *ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΗΣ, ΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΣΙΒΙΛΗΣ, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΓΡΙΒΑΣ, ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΥΔΑΣ* και δεκάδες άλλοι μεγάλοι αργότερα και ανίκητοι διεθνείς πρωταθλητές μας.

*ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΓΡΙΒΑΣ*




Ζύγιζα τότε 110 κιλα με 49 πόντους χέρι (το "κόλλημά" μου και εγω) και είχα ένα ραντάκι από τον στρατό XXXL  που μου ήταν φαρδύ και μακρύ.
Μ΄ αυτό έκανα προπόνηση. Ήταν το γούρι μου.
Μια μέρα χρειάστηκε να το βάλει ο *ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* (μεγάλος γόης της εποχής ) γιατί δεν είχε φέρει μαζί του ρούχα και του ήταν τσίτα,σαν παιδικό.



Φανταστείτε τι μέγεθος είχε ο «κομμάτια» Junior Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ τότε Χρήστος αφού έπαιζε μόνος του (ποτέ με βοηθό) βαθύ τέρμα πάτωμα SQUAT αυστηρά 225 κιλά για 8 άψογες επαναλήψεις.
Μιλάμε για επιστήμονα στην προπόνηση και στην διατροφή, πολύ πρωτοπόρο,ακόμα και σήμερα.
Έτρωγε μόνο ζυγισμένα φαγητά και ήταν ένθερμος υποστηρικτής του HEAVY DUTY συστήματος προπόνησης ,ενώ θαύμαζε απεριόριστα τον MIKE MENTZER.
Μόνο ο μεγάλος *ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ* κατάφερε μια φορά να τον νικήσει.




Για τον δε ΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ξέχασα να σας πω ότι ζύγιζε off season 145 κιλά και έκανε σπαγγάτο τόσο άνετα όσο ένας αθλητής της ενόργανης !

Εχω πάνω στο γραφείο μου μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του *ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΥ* σε πόζα στην καλυτερη φόρμα της ζωής του με αφιέρωση.
Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτος !




Την κοιτάζω κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάω και παίρνω δύναμη.
Παίρνω δύναμη από έναν αθλητή που με μόνο του όπλο την αγάπη του για το αθλημα έγινε ΘΡΥΛΟΣ.
Και ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια, που κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται παρά μόνο για τον εύθραυστο εαυτούλη του, ο ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ είναι παρών στους αγώνες, στις αγωνίες μας, δίπλα μας! Ετοιμος να σε συμβουλέψει και να σου συμπαρασταθεί με όλη του την ψυχή !


Και όπως λέει ο μεγάλος Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος :
_«Τραγούδια έγραψα για φίλους που από λογής κατοπτρισμούς μέσα στους άξαφνους στροβίλους, χάθηκαν σαν τους ναυαγούς.
Μα για αυτούς που στο πλάι μας συνεχίζουν, ψάχνω ακόμα τους ρυθμούς που θα τους αξίζουν._

*ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ
ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

ΜΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗΣ

*

***Το άρθρο πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε σε στήλη του περιοδικού MuscleMag (Bodybuilding Club) που αρθρογραφούσε ο Γιώργος Καπετανάκης ***

----------


## Efthimis__

Με ταξίδεψε σε άλλες εποχές, με πήγε αλλού... Αφού μόλις τελείωσα το διάβασμα είχα ξεχάσει πως ήμουν σπίτι...    :03. Clapping:

----------


## giannis64

πραγματικά αφού διάβασα το πρώτο ποστ, την πρώτη ιστορία, την  περιήγηση στο ρομαντικό παρελθόν, θα έγραφα ότι και ο προηγούμενος.

πραγματικά σε ταξιδεύει. διαβάζεις και το μυαλό σου δημιουργεί εικόνες φτιαγμένες από το αληθινό παρελθόν.

μπορώ να πω πως από τότε που διαβάζω το φόρουμ (και το έχω ξεσκονίσει όλο) είναι αν μη τι άλλο ότι καλύτερο έχω διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα.

μπράβο σου Κώστα (polyneikos) και σε ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κώστα πάντα ωραία τοπικ και επικοδομητικα , εμένα με γύρισαν χρόνια πίσω γιατι τα έζησα ειδικα τις μαραθώνιες προπονήσεις με πολλα και βαρια σετ , άκυρα μεν με τα σημερινα δεδομένα αλλα μας έδωσαν μια ποιότητα μυική που δεν χάνετε στον χρόνο 

αυτο το πάθος με τα βαρυα κιλα και ειδικα εκεί που λέει να σπάει η μπάρα στην πλάτη εμενα μου έτυχε και με ήρθε στο κεφάλι , μια μπάρα σωληνωτή που απο τα βαρυα κιλα και το απότομο τράβηγμα δεν άντεξε 

και συνήθως τα κιλα που σήκωναν οι παλιοι ήταν περισσότερα απο την μάζα που έδειχναν να έχουν σε σχέση με το σήμερα , αλλα υπήρχε πολυ όρεξη και ενθουσιασμός για την προπόνηση και λιγότερο βεντετιλίκι , γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπήρχε τόση προβολή με έντυπα μεσα και διαδίκτυο, αλλα υπήρχε περισσότερη ιδεολογία και προσήλωση

----------


## vaggan

υπεροχο το περιμενα πως και πως μοναδικη η πεννα του γιωργου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ευχαριστουμε κωστα

----------


## goldenera

Νοσταλγικό άρθρο μιας εποχής που κυριαρχούσε η γνήσια αγάπη για το άθλημα, με λίγα εφόδια και γνώση αλλά πολύ πάθος. Εξαιρετική η πένα του Γιώργου Καπετανάκη η οποία αντικατοπτρίζει το ήθος και το αδαμάντινο του χαρακτήρα του, έτσι όπως το αντιλήφθηκα και εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό που τον γνώρισα από κοντά.

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

Ο ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ  :03. Thumb up:  ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ [ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ]ΤΟΤΕ, Ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kolorizos

μπραβω φιλε αυτο ηταν αρθρο.. :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Ο ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ* * ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ [ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ]ΤΟΤΕ, Ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ*


α ρε Διονύση βιώσαμε καλα εκείνη την εποχή και το πιο σημαντικο που θα πώ σε σχέση με τωρα είναι ότι τα όργανα ήταν τα περισσότερα αυτοσχέδια και φτιαγμένα απο λίγους τοτε σιδεράδες που γυμναζόταν και είχαν αντιληψη στην κατασκευή τους 

είχαμε κατι τροχαλίες βιδωμενες σε τοίχους με ούπα και με ελεύθερα βαρη να προσθετουμε να γυμναστούμε .
κωπηλατικη αντε καμια μπάρα σταυρο αν δεν καναμε με ελευθερη μπάρα και αν κανενα γυμναστηριο είχε τροχαλία η πολυόργανο ηρακλή όπως τα λέγαμε θεωρούταν ΝΑΣΣΑ 

παρ όλο που ήταν πρωτόγονα τα μεσα και γενικότερα τα  γυμναστήρια , εκείνα όμως τα γυμναστηρια είναι η εξέλιξη των σημερινων υπερσύγχρονων γυμναστηρίων , απλα τότε ειχαν μπεί οι βάσεις και απο ενα γκέτο μερικων πορωμενων που σηκώναν σίδερα και θεωρούταν παρακμιακοί και οι επιστημονες γυμναστες τοτε τα βαρη τα θεωρούσαν άχρηστα και ειχαν αίθουσες χωρίς εξοπλισμο με μια μοκετα κατω για σουηδικη γυμναστικη που ήταν μόδα τοτε, γιατι μετα ήρθε το αερομπικ απο την τζέην φόντα 

και με την εξέλιξη αυτοι που αμφισβητούσαν και θεωρούσαν άχρηστα τα μηχανηματα με αντιστασεις έβαλαν μετα τα πιο σύγχρονα όργανα και η γυμναστικη με βαρη βρήκε την θεση που της άξιζε και έγινε πλέον η βαση για όλα τα αθλήματα ολυμπιακα και μη και διδάσκετε πλέον και στα πανεπιστήμια 

ηταν και η εποχή που επικρατούσαν οι μυθοι  οτι  με τα βαρη κονταίνεις γινεσαι δυσκαμπτος, οι γυναίκες ανδροποιούνται ενω ακόμη και οι ολύμπια γυναίκες ήταν φυσιολογικες και ανθρώπινες  κτλ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με μερικες ''πινελιες'' μονο απο στιγμες των προηγουμενων δεκαετιων στο αθλημα στην Ελλαδα ,κυριολεκτικα μας ταξιδευει εμας τους παλιους στην παλια νοσταλγικη ομορφη πραγματικοτητα κ τους πιο νεους τους βαζει στην διαδικασια να δουλεψει η φαντασια τους για να ταξιδεψουν κ αυτοι.
Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας την θαυμασια πενα του Γιωργου Καπετανακη ,οτι καλυτερο εχω διαβασει οπως ειπε κ ο φιλος Γιαννης 64.

----------


## aqua_bill

απλα υπέροχο :03. Clap:

----------


## kutsup

> α ρε Διονύση βιώσαμε καλα εκείνη την εποχή και το πιο σημαντικο που θα πώ σε σχέση με τωρα είναι ότι τα όργανα ήταν τα περισσότερα αυτοσχέδια και φτιαγμένα απο λίγους τοτε σιδεράδες που γυμναζόταν και είχαν αντιληψη στην κατασκευή τους 
> 
> είχαμε κατι τροχαλίες βιδωμενες σε τοίχους με ούπα και με ελεύθερα βαρη να προσθετουμε να γυμναστούμε .
> κωπηλατικη αντε καμια μπάρα σταυρο αν δεν καναμε με ελευθερη μπάρα και αν κανενα γυμναστηριο είχε τροχαλία η πολυόργανο ηρακλή όπως τα λέγαμε θεωρούταν ΝΑΣΣΑ


Έφτιαχνε ο Γκότσαρης κάποια όργανα αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Π. Συνδίκα και τα είχε στο Superman. Κάποια είχε φτιάξει και ο Ζαφειρόπουλος για το "κυριλλέ" Golden Body. "Ηρακλή" με σούστες αντί για πλάκες είχες πετύχει ποτέ? Είχε έναν στο Καυταντζόγλειο στο τμήμα της άρσης βαρών κι όταν τον είδα πρώτη φορά μου φάνηκε σαν μηχάνημα για βασανιστήρια  :01. Mr. Green: .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με τον Γκότσαρη ακόμα τα λέμε τακτικα και συνεχίζει να φτιάχνει όργανα , έχω πάρει όλο τον εξοπλισμό αλλα και για την ομάδα βόλευ των κοριτσιών της χρυσούπολης έχουμε πάρει μια σειρά απο όργανα κυρίως για πόδια 

αυτον τον ηρακλή με τις σούστες τον θυμάμε , δεν έχω γυμναστει μόνο είδα σε κάποιο κλειστο γυμναστήριο και δοκίμασα και όντως έμοιαζε σαν κάποιο όργανο για βασανιστήρια , κυρίως ελεύθερα βαρη είχαμε και ακόμη και οι τροχαλίες χωρίς ενσωματωμένα κιλά ήταν αλλα με πρόσθετους δίσκους και κάναμε προπόνηση και με το φόρτωμα ξεφόρτωμα των μηχανημάτων με τα βάρη , χάναμε ενα μερος της ενέργειας

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ROCKY,SUPERMAN,JIMMYS,VISVITALIS,GOLDEN,ANIMAL,NAUTILUS,PEOPLE,FORUM  ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΧΝΩ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ :03. Thumb up: 

*επόμενο ποστ γραμμένο με κεφαλαία και έντονα θα διαγραφεί απευθείας. ακλουθούμε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση. mods team*

----------


## vaggan

μπαμπ γιατι ειναι ολντ σκουλ οσο δεν παει και εκφραζει το φορουμ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:

----------

